# Esperanto: Kiu ne atentas la "se", tiu sentas la "ve".



## Luchjo

Busco un refrán equivalente a *Kiu ne atentas la "se", tiu sentas la "ve"*, que más o menos alude al principio según el cual _"quien no se cuida del peligro perecerá en él"_. Mi versión: Harto es bobo quien se mete en la boca del lobo.


----------



## Dejzbor

_"*Se*"_ = si (condicional). "*Ve*" = interjección (lamento, dolor). Tal vez encaje el refrán español:* Más vale un "por si acaso" que un "¡válgame Dios!"*. O si nos ajustamos un poco más a la traducción literal del refrán en Esperanto:* Quien no precave, luego se lamenta.*


----------



## Luchjo

Ese refrán me llevó a otro: _Más vale un «por si acaso» que un «si hubiera»._ ¡Gracias Dejzbor!


----------



## Vini Vinci

¡Hola, Luchjo! Pensé en el siguiente refrán: *"**Mejor precavido, que arrepentido."* Saludos.


----------



## Dejzbor

"Mejor precavido que arrepentido."   Así de simple e inteligible.


----------



## Luchjo

Así es, Dejzbor. Además reproduce la rima. ¡Gracias, Vini Vinci!


----------



## Vini Vinci

Luchjo said:


> Así es, Dejzbor. Además reproduce la rima. ¡Gracias, Vini Vinci!



¡De nada, Luchjo! Todo un placer. 


- Vinicius


----------

